#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-29
<jono> hey
<jono> anyone about?
<gnomefreak> do meetings on fridge trump meetings not annouced on fridge for #ubuntu-meeting?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-31
<nixternal> anyone around, I have posted the Jono story about the Official Ubuntu Book, it is in the queue awaiting moderation.
<nixternal> thanks
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-01
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Your recipes needed for the Official Ubuntu Book! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/737>
<Seveas> Any fridge editors awake?
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-28
<Rinchen> Check your email!
<beuno> Rinchen, done and done
<beuno> you rock  :D
<Rinchen> I try! :-)
<beuno> although showing the emails header seems a bit much
<beuno> so... this means that we're reaching the point that ML participation will give you karma...  I've heard that rumor over a year ago  :p
<Rinchen> um eventually :-D
<Rinchen> For those karma whores out there :-)
<Rinchen> I'm also working on the forums too
<beuno> aaah, that's been going back and forth for some time too...
<beuno> I think karma whores is what keeps translations and other annoying tasks so up-to-date in Ubuntu  :p
<Rinchen> btw,   http://www.unicom.com/pw/reply-to-harmful.html    just in case you were wondering
<beuno> Rinchen, I've never been a fan of automatic reply-to, so that sounds very reasonable
<Rinchen> jcastro, I forgot to reactivate your fridge team subscription. I just did that now
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-29
<keescook> what's the right way to add events to the fridge? (wiki has info on "story contribution", so I figured I'd follow that initially)
<beuno> keescook, you can just email the list requesting to add it
<keescook> okay, thanks
<beuno> or, drop the info here and we'll add it straight on there
<keescook> beuno: can you add two meetings:  Server Team (2007-01-30 21:00 UTC) and Security Team (2007-01-30 20:00 UTC) ?
<beuno> keescook, sure, the security is already on there, I emailed you about it
<beuno> I'll pop in the server one too
<keescook> beuno: awesome.  thanks !  :)
<beuno> keescook, added:  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1313
 * keescook hugs beuno
 * beuno blushes
<keescook> alrighty, I'm outta here.  thanks again!
<Rinchen> beuno, congrats on getting added to planet bzr
<beuno> Rinchen, thanks!  although it's not getting my feed correctly yet  :/
<Rinchen> it should now
<Rinchen> it was just changed
<beuno> (I'm also going to the sprint in London)
<Rinchen> (again)
<Rinchen> beuno, really?!?  Sweet! I'll be there too
<beuno> Rinchen, really??  yay!
<Rinchen> I'll be in a different sprint though in a separate room. Let's hook up
<beuno> Rinchen, absolutely
<beuno> what sprint is going on?
<Rinchen> Launchpad Team Leads
<beuno> I'll be there from 2-8 March
<Rinchen> I'll be the big dumb mostly bald fat guy with cheesy grin :-D
<beuno> ah, sounds secretive
<beuno> hahaha
<Rinchen> just a normal planning and review meeting
<Rinchen> same here on the dates
<beuno> Rinchen, cool!  We'll finally be able to grab a beer
<Rinchen> or two! :-D
<Rinchen> I'm at the Grange Rochester this trip
<beuno> I'm planning on taking some wine with me too (got great wines here), so things might get a bit out of control  :p
<beuno> ah, I don't know yet
<beuno> I suppose they'll pile all of us on the same hotel, no?
<Rinchen> depends really. Generally they try to
<beuno> Rinchen, well, either way, we'll meet in a month or so  :D
<Rinchen> indeed. And maybe you can teach me how not to transpose the letters of your nick from beuno to bueno
<beuno> Rinchen, tab hey is your friend
<beuno> be + tab
<Rinchen> that doesn't help!
<Rinchen> Maybe I can remember it as  St Beuno  vs Buesno Aires
<beuno> hahah
<Rinchen> er Buenos
<beuno> well, I'll add that to my ToDo  "find an easy way for people to remember my nick"
<Rinchen> oh, beuno maybe this would help me....
<Rinchen> I pronounce your nick like "buenos diaz"
<Rinchen> perhaps it's pronounced differently?
<Rinchen> We often say "bueno! bueno!" around here in Colorado
<beuno> Rinchen, heh, no. It's be-uno. (b-1 in spanish)
<Rinchen> ah ha
<beuno> I know, doesn't help
<Rinchen> actually it does
<Rinchen> I can mentally keep "be uno" and "buh whehn o" separate
<Rinchen> thanks!
<beuno> Rinchen, :D
<beuno> Rinchen, who else is going?
<Rinchen> some of the LP guys will be there. The full-time bzr team.   I'm not sure about who else
<Rinchen> Matt Revell might pop in.
<beuno> Rinchen, cool!  I'm double excited now  :D
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-30
<Rinchen> jenda are you here?
<Rinchen> bummer, I really need jenda and only jenda.  and it's time sensitive too
<Rinchen> oh well
<beuno> Rinchen, he's not online with jabber either, so we must really be AFK
<Rinchen> yeah bummer
<Rinchen> I needed to ask him about a project he was doing about 2 years ago now
<Rinchen> oh well :-)
<beuno> DIY Marketing?
<Rinchen> yeah beuno... back in the early days we were hosting the website from bzr and I wanted to know how he did that back then.  Was before I joined Canonical
<beuno> Rinchen, I actually worked on DIY when I started
<beuno> the site got rsynced from Launchpad, I believe
<beuno> to MitchM's server
<beuno> so you would push to launchpad, and that would get synced to the main website
<beuno> (just the working tree I suppose, filtering out .bzr/ folder)
<Rinchen> ok, cool, I was wondering if that was what was happening
<Rinchen> a cron job to rsync it across
<beuno> yeap, although I'm pretty sure it's not currently working that way
<beuno> and
<beuno> interesting bit
<beuno> you need to update the branch somehow
<beuno> as just pushing to it doesn't update the working tree
<beuno> if you need a similar setup, I'd recommend pulling the branch on a cron job, and blocking out the .bzr dir with .htaccess
<Rinchen> nifty thanks
<Rinchen> I have something else in mind actually beuno.  I'll chat with you about it in London :-)
<beuno> Rinchen, aaaaah, sounds interesting.  Sure, I'm looking forward to it
<beuno> gonno make sure I have enough sleep by then so my brain works as expected  :p
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-02
<jenda> Rinchen: here!
<jenda> sorry
